# zu Ralle seinem 7777



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2010)

meinen Respekt, meinem Dank und mein Wunsch : mach weiter so


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 April 2010)

Hut ab. Ob da noch Zeit für was anderes bleibt?


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2010)

:shock: Oh Mann, das hab ich ganz übersehen, Danke! :shock:


----------



## vierlagig (5 April 2010)

glückwunsch!

nur noch 233,8d


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 April 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> glückwunsch!
> 
> nur noch 233,8d



aber nur wenn du nicht vorher wieder deinen Abschied zelebrierst


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 April 2010)

Wenn man schon soooo alt ist wie Ralle, dann hat man ja auch schon viel Zeit zum Schreiben gehabt... Da kommt ja noch hinzu, dass alte Leute nicht mehr so viel Schlaf brauchen. Also unterstelle ich ihm, dass er täglich ca. 22 Stunden Zeit zum Schreiben hat. Zwischendurch wird er mal von der Pflegerin geweckt, wenn er doch mal wieder mit dem Gesicht im warmen Griesbrei liegt und pennt...

Mach weiter so Du alter Zossen! Es gibt hier einige die Dich brauchen!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## zotos (6 April 2010)

Mensch Ralle und das alles ohne jegliches Fachwissen ich bin begeistert!

;o)

---



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du nicht vorher wieder deinen Abschied zelebrierst


Wenn er das tut geht es sicher etwas schneller (klingt komisch ist aber so).


----------



## marlob (6 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> meinen Respekt, meinem Dank und mein Wunsch : mach weiter so


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen


----------



## Markus (7 April 2010)

auch von mir ein recht herzliches dankeschön!

nicht nur für deine vielen beiträge, auch für all die anderen die du sortiert, verschoben und entfernt hast!

also wenn du im juni zum forumstreffen kommst, dann backe ich dir dafür am freitag vor versammelter manschaft einen schönen kuchen! versprochen!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 April 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> :shock: Oh Mann, das hab ich ganz übersehen, Danke! :shock:


Und soo bescheiden isser, fast wie ein echter Thüringer ;-) .
Ralle, meine Hochachtung für dein Fachwissen, deine Hilfsbereitschaft und für deine Initiative.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (7 April 2010)

*Glückwunsch zur 7777*

Hallo,

dann auch mal gerne meinen Glückwunsch an unseren Ralle zur Schnapszahl. Unser Ralle drückt mit seiner Art als Moderator diesem Forum seinen eigenen, persönlichen Stempel auf. Immer sachlich und kompetent, aber auch immer mit einem gehörigen Schuss Humor ..

Mach einfach weiter so ... 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

